# [SOLVED] Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10



## Ohoni (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm, I'm having pretty much the same problem. I tried both downloads above, no fix. 

I'm using a Biostar Tforce 550 mobo with the Realtek ALC861. It worked fine until I got a new mouse, uninstalled Setpoint, installed the new version, and then rebooted, after which it could no longer detect my audio hardware.

Did anyone find out anything new on this sort of issue? It's infuriating, because not only do I just not have sound, but several of my programs won't even function visually while this sound situation persists.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10*

uninstall it from the device manager and reboot the computer
reinstall the driver from the m/board setup disk


----------



## Ohoni (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10*

Thanks for the reply, but no dice. 

I couldn't find my original discs, but I did find my board on Biostar's stie and downloaded the audio drivers provided on this page. 

I tried uninstalling it, rebooting, and reinstalling, no change. I tried uninstalling via the add/remove programs, rebooting, reinstalling, no change. The best I get is still the "Realtek High Definition Audio" tab with the Code 10 "this device cannot start" error.

This is a really annoying issue, since everything had worked fine for about a year or two before I tried installing that new Setpoint software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10*

you need to load the uaa driver before loading the drivers
uninstall the drivers
load the uaa then install the drivers
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

disable a/virus before installing
reboot the computer when finished


----------



## Ohoni (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10*

Thank God, finally! I was pulling my hair out on this thing, as nothign I was trying seemed to work, but this method finally did. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Realtek ALC861 High Definition Audio / Error code 10*

glad you have it sorted


----------

